

Yak Shaving - nailer
http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/old-archive/gsb-archive/gsb2000-02-11.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Quoting from many places on the web:

    
    
        Yak Shaving is the last step of a series of steps
        that occurs when you find something you need to do.
        "I want to wax the car today."
    
        "Oops, the hose is still broken from the winter.
        I'll need to buy a new one at Home Depot."
    
        "But Home Depot is on the other side of the Tappan
        Zee bridge and getting there without my EZPass is
        miserable because of the tolls."
    
        "But, wait! I could borrow my neighbor's EZPass..."
    
        "Bob won't lend me his EZPass until I return the
        mooshi pillow my son borrowed, though."
    
        "And we haven't returned it because some of the
        stuffing fell out and we need to get some yak hair
        to restuff it."
    
        And the next thing you know, you're at the zoo,
        shaving a yak, all so you can wax your car.

